# Erfahrungsbericht, O-Fisch GmbH



## Fischkopf_2 (15. Mai 2019)

Hallo liebe Koigemeinschaft, 
hier ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht der O-Fisch GmbH oder Koishop.de. 
Wir hatten bereits schon einmal dort Fische ersteigert und zusenden lassen. Nach dem Zusetzen im Teich hatte ich alle andere Fische mit __ Parasiten angesteckt. Wir sind noch neu im Hobby und hatten keine Quarantäne gemacht. Fehler konnte aber einfach durch FMC behoben werden. Leider mussten damals auch __ Würmer behandelt werden. Ich konnte damals nicht sagen ob es von O-Fisch kam oder mein Altbesatz das noch aus dem kleinen Teich mitgebracht hat. Beim Vergesellschaften schwächt das schon das Immunsystem und Parasiten haben eine Chance. 

Nun hatte ich erneut den Versuch gestartet und bin völlig neutral, aber gut vorbereitet rangegangen. Wir hatten die Fische direkt abgeholt und waren doch im ersten Augenblick von der Anlage etwas erschrocken. Wasser eher dunkelgrün und sehr trüb, Fische liegen auch mal quer am Boden, insgesamt sehr chaotisch und schmutzig. Der Filter war mit Algen und Schmutz überzogen. Das sagt erst einmal etwas über das Management aus. Zudem konnte ich nicht viele Filter sehen, sondern pro Haus immer nur einen oder zwei. Vielleicht waren die auch draußen oder unsichtbar versteckt. Einige Fische waren schon recht abgemagert und andere konnten aufgrund der Wasserqualität kaum gesehen werden. 

Nun wieder zuhause haben wir die Fische in die Quarantäne gesteckt und den Doc kommen lassen. Siehe da, alles an Parasiten was es so gibt auf den Fischen. Zudem erneut die Kiemenwürmer. 

Gut das ich die Quarantäne gemacht habe, auch das ich noch einmal auf KHV und CEV untersuchen lasse. Es geht immerhin um Lebewesen und allen soll es gut gehen. Wir haben die Situation unter Kontrolle, aber wir werden dort nicht mehr kaufen. Weder im Sinne der Hälterung, Hygene noch des Informationsgehaltes bei prekären Fragen wie KHV, CEV oder permanente ärztliche Betreuung bei einer Massenhälterung. 

Jeder muss am Ende selber entscheiden was er macht, das waren nur unsere persönlichen Erfahrungen.


----------



## teichinteressent (15. Mai 2019)

Du darfst dort trotz der widrigen Bedingungen? 
Oder wolltest du alle Fische retten?


----------



## teichinteressent (15. Mai 2019)

> Du darfst dort trotz der widrigen Bedingungen?


Da habe ich wohl das falsche Wort gelöscht. 

Es soll natürlich heißen :
Du *kaufst* dort trotz der widrigen Bedingungen?


----------



## axel120470 (15. Mai 2019)

Kann man dort eigentlich vom Kauf zurücktreten? Ich habe dort 2 Koi ersteigert und keine Möglichkeit einer Quarantäne. Die beiden wollte ich eigentlich Ende Mai holen. Hab jetzt doch ein wenig Angst. Hatte dort im guten Glauben gesteigert, weil andere hier im Forum positiv berichtet hatten.

Gruß Axel


----------



## samorai (15. Mai 2019)

Was hat denn der Tierarzt dazu gesagt?

Eigentlich sollte der Amts-Arzt So etwas sperren lassen.

Bei meinem Koi-Händler hängt, gut sichtbar,
ein großes Schild bezüglich auf KHV und CEV.


----------



## DbSam (15. Mai 2019)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Die beiden wollte ich eigentlich Ende Mai holen.


Sag unbedingt vorher Bescheid, damit ich noch vorher meinen 'Goldenen' bei Dir abholen kann ...

Gruß Carsten

PS:

Vorweg: Ich kenne diesen Händler nur durch Leserei ...

Na ja, es gibt ja mehrere derartige Erfahrungsberichte.
In diese, aber auch in die andere Richtung.
Anscheinend wird mit Verkaufstalent und Wissen die Kurve immer wieder geschafft.

Was ich aber als Käufer unbedingt schlussfolgern würde:

Hinfahren und anschauen
wenn man kauft, dann unbedingt Quarantäne
und wenn man nicht sehr viel Erfahrung/Wissen mit Krankheiten hat, dann wahrscheinlich besser einen Doc zur Begutachtung kommen lassen
Irgendwie so ...

PPS:
Und rein theoretisch und empfohlenerweise sollte man es immer so machen, sagen mahnende Stimmen wenn ein Unglück passiert ist ...


----------



## tosa (15. Mai 2019)

Ich kann dazu auch was schreiben.

In den Hallen sind 2-reihig nebeneinander die Becken angeordnet. Die Vorfilterung geht komplett pro Halle mit einem sehr großen TF, danach geht es wieder über die Biokammern in die Becken. Sprich das Wasser einer Halle ist in allen Becken dieser Halle drin. Von daher erklärt sich auch die fehlende Klarsicht im Wasser, 20 Becken a. 50.000 schafft kein TF.

Die Biokammern sind eigentlich nicht so schlecht, da wächst __ Moos etc., das unterstützt alles die Biologie.

Tja, __ Parasiten, früher wurden die Fische bevor sie eingetütet wurden alle durch 2-3 Kurzzeitbäder gezogen, davon war 1x Salz, 1x Kalium, das 3. weiß ich nicht mehr. Danach sollten die Fische eigentlich (so wurde es mir gesagt) parasitenfrei sein. Aber auch ich habe mir damit mal Costia gefangen und von daher auf weitere Käufe dort verzichtet.

Menschlich mag ich den Verkäufer sehr gerne, fachlich sehr gut aufgestellt, aber ich denke die Verkaufsschiene Koishop ist in meinen Augen der falsche Weg. Meine letzten Käufe dort waren noch vor dem Beginn des Koishop, dummerweise habe ich dann doch 1x einen aus dem Koishop gekauft und war enttäuscht als der Fisch bei mir war, wie auf den Bildern des Koishop zu erkennen, werden dort nicht nur Fische verkauft, sondern auch die Bilder geshopt.

Schade drum.....


----------



## Fischkopf_2 (15. Mai 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Was hat denn der Tierarzt dazu gesagt?
> 
> Eigentlich sollte der Amts-Arzt So etwas sperren lassen.
> 
> ...



Mein Doc ist nicht gut auf den Händler zu sprechen, verhält sich aber irgendwie neutral. 
Nach dem Test hatten wir gefragt und nur die Info über den zuständigen Arzt bekommen! 
Das hätte uns schon komisch vorkommen müssen.


----------



## Fischkopf_2 (15. Mai 2019)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Da habe ich wohl das falsche Wort gelöscht.
> 
> Es soll natürlich heißen :
> Du *kaufst* dort trotz der widrigen Bedingungen?


Wir hatten ja zuvor ersteigert und dann erst die Begutachtung gemacht. Ja, sieht aus das die Webbilder gepimpt wurden. So sieht es dort nicht wirklich mehr aus, zumindest  nicht als wir dort waren.


----------



## Fischkopf_2 (15. Mai 2019)

tosa schrieb:


> Ich kann dazu auch was schreiben.
> 
> In den Hallen sind 2-reihig nebeneinander die Becken angeordnet. Die Vorfilterung geht komplett pro Halle mit einem sehr großen TF, danach geht es wieder über die Biokammern in die Becken. Sprich das Wasser einer Halle ist in allen Becken dieser Halle drin. Von daher erklärt sich auch die fehlende Klarsicht im Wasser, 20 Becken a. 50.000 schafft kein TF.
> 
> ...


Jeder Koi sollte nach einem längeren Transport immer durch ein Salzbad mit ca 5%, 10 Minuten zum abschleimen und Reduktion des Keimdrucks auf der Haut. Parasiten lassen sich nur bedingt durch Salz entfernen, Costia gehört nicht dazu. Wir hatten die ersten Tage nur 0,5-0,7 aufgesalzen damit der Stress vom Transport nicht gleich in Behandlungsstress über geht. Wir haben dann unter Beobachtung behandelt. Wasser war konstant auf 25Grad zur Förderung des Immunsystems. 

Ja- Anlage anschauen
KHV und CEV Gutachten zeigen lassen. 
Immer Quarantäne zu empfehlen. Ein Fisch kann 20 Töten. 
Wenn man kein jahrelanger Profi ist, würde ich immer einen Arzt hinzuziehen. Hatte zuvor die Quarantäne abgestimmt und Informationen eingeholt.


----------



## teichern (16. Mai 2019)

Fischkopf_2 schrieb:


> Wir sind noch neu im Hobby und hatten keine Quarantäne gemacht.



Genau wie beim Koi Kauf sollte man aber auch bei Berichten über Händler ein gewisses Maß an Skepsis haben, insbesondere wenn der Verfasser des Beitrages sich erst an diesem Tag neu im Forum angemeldet hat, sich als „Neuling“ im Koi Hobby ausgibt, 25 Koi von 35-70 cm angibt und seine Teich Technik aus "Genesis komplett“ besteht.

Warum hat das hier noch keiner hinterfragt?

Ansonsten kann ich zu diesem Thema noch einige Videos empfehlen:

#290 Koi Consult Koitalk wie erkenne ich einen guten Koifachhändler




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kskiFJW0vlM_

#289 Koi Consult Koitalk Fischtierärzte und die Problematik der Zusammenarbeit mit Koihändlern




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xZpmQwECA8_


----------



## Fischkopf_2 (16. Mai 2019)

teichern schrieb:


> Genau wie beim Koi Kauf sollte man aber auch bei Berichten über Händler ein gewisses Maß an Skepsis haben, insbesondere wenn der Verfasser des Beitrages sich erst an diesem Tag neu im Forum angemeldet hat, sich als „Neuling“ im Koi Hobby ausgibt, 25 Koi von 35-70 cm angibt und seine Teich Technik aus "Genesis komplett“ besteht.
> 
> Warum hat das hier noch keiner hinterfragt?
> 
> ...



Absolut korrekt...sollte hinterfragt werden.
Koi´s haben wir erst seit ungefähr 4 Jahren, die aber im Naturteich waren. Hier war es leider so, das im Frühjahr der Teich zu langsam warm wurde und jedes Jahr die Fische zu sehr geschwächt wurden. Teilweise hatten wir dann erst im Juni 8-12 Grad im Teich. Aus diesem Grund gab es nun die professionelle Teichtechnik, Heizung, Biofilter und Bürstenfilter. Aber unsere neue Anlage fühlt sich an wie ein Geschenk für die Fische und uns natürlich.

Ich denke schon man sollte jeden Bericht mit Skepsis und neutral betrachten. Jeder sollte sich seine eigene Meinung bilden. War ja auch als persönlicher Bericht beschrieben und keine Aufforderung gegen Jemanden. Wir hatte betont, das wir dort nicht mehr kaufen werden. Ich denke aber auch, das es absolut valide ist, andere Interessenten beim Kauf vor Risiken und Fehlern zu schützen. Natürlich lagen einige Fehler bei uns, das wir uns kein Bild vom Händler zuvor gemacht haben.

Ich bin erst neu hier im Forum, weil ich eigentlich alles durch den FischDoc über Email oder persönlich kläre. Wir haben viel über die Haltung der Fische in den letzten Jahren gelernt und eines war der bessere Teich für die Bewohner. Wir hatten 4 Jahre lang nur einmal Probleme im alten Teich, weil es eben zu kalt war. Der Doc hat uns gerade in den ersten Monaten immer wieder von Filtereinstellung, Biologie, Messen und Kontrolle bis hin zu Krankheiten, Vorbeugung etc unterstützt.

Also wen es interessiert.
27QL Teich, 4000 Genesis Bürstenfilter, EvoPro II 30.000 Liter Pumpe 2x, Biofilter 3QL, HiBlow 120, läuft auf 50% in den Teich 50% in den Biofilter. Elektronisch haben wir Automatische Wassernachfüllung, wöchentlicher Wasserwechsel von ca. 10%, Temperatur Steuerung.


----------



## DbSam (16. Mai 2019)

teichern schrieb:


> Warum hat das hier noch keiner hinterfragt?


Weil sich die Frage so gut wie erübrigt, wenn man schon von solchen Fällen gehört/gelesen hat.
Und auch, weil der Bericht/Sachverhalt sachlich geschrieben/beschrieben wurde.

Auch wenn mir genau diese Frage durch den Kopf ging, erübrigte sich diese anhand eben genannter Kriterien.

Über die Qualität von Filtern, Trommlern, Pumpen, etc. wird hier im Forum ebenso diskutiert.
Daher sollten solche Erfahrungensberichte beim Kauf von Kois auch erlaubt sein, wenn die Umstände sachlich dargestellt werden und solche Probleme wie hier in diesem Fall nicht nur bei einem Kauf aufgetreten sind.
Das ist jedenfalls meine Sicht darauf.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Fischkopf_2 (17. Mai 2019)

Hinzufügen würde ich, das gestern der Veterinärbericht kam. KHV negativ, CEV positiv. Nicht gut....weil es zeigt, das eine Quarantäne beim Händler wahrscheinlich nicht im vollen Maße durchgeführt wurde. Mind. 14 Tage 24+ Grad und Salz. Wer es dann nicht schafft wird wohl sterben, aber die es schaffen, haben Antikörper und sind nicht mehr ansteckend. Gibt ja kein Mittel dagegen.


----------



## tosa (17. Mai 2019)

Fischkopf_2 schrieb:


> Hinzufügen würde ich, das gestern der Veterinärbericht kam. KHV negativ, CEV positiv. Nicht gut....weil es zeigt, das eine Quarantäne beim Händler wahrscheinlich nicht im vollen Maße durchgeführt wurde. Mind. 14 Tage 24+ Grad und Salz. Wer es dann nicht schafft wird wohl sterben, aber die es schaffen, haben Antikörper und sind nicht mehr ansteckend. Gibt ja kein Mittel dagegen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 207593



oha, da würde ich an deiner stelle mal reagieren.


----------



## tosa (17. Mai 2019)

Fischkopf_2 schrieb:


> Hinzufügen würde ich, das gestern der Veterinärbericht kam. KHV negativ, CEV positiv. Nicht gut....weil es zeigt, das eine Quarantäne beim Händler wahrscheinlich nicht im vollen Maße durchgeführt wurde. Mind. 14 Tage 24+ Grad und Salz. Wer es dann nicht schafft wird wohl sterben, aber die es schaffen, haben Antikörper und sind nicht mehr ansteckend. Gibt ja kein Mittel dagegen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 207593



falls es Probleme mit den Fischen gibt, hier ein Tipp betreffend CEV:

Aber da sollten zuerst die __ Parasiten weg sein!

Bei CEV früh genug erkannt, bekommst du das mit Salz auf 0,5% und Temperaturen über 25 Grad für 2 Wochen in den Griff. Wasserwechsel und die Salznachdosierung nicht vergessen! Wenn du nichts tust, kann das sehr übel ausgehen !!! 

Das würde ich auf jeden Fall machen bevor sie in den Teich kommen.


----------



## tosa (17. Mai 2019)

eine andere Alternative wäre:

Wandlung des Kaufvertrages oder Schadenersatz


----------

